# Vanguard Endeavor HD 82A Spotting Scope



## Bucket List (Nov 27, 2014)

I've been looking at a new spotter, came across this scope. Has anyone has any experience with these scopes? Reviews are good and price is lower than many of the Vortex models. Just wondering if anyone has used one and what the real world experience is.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I've got the 65 and really like it. It's the best glass I've looked thru but I've never looked thru any of the high end stuff.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I've been using the 82A for 5 or so years now, I think its a fine spotter but I've never used any high end glass. I have had no issue judging antelope in Wyoming or counting bull points in the Book's.


----------



## grecco189 (Jul 12, 2008)

Did you end up getting the vanguard? If not are you interested in one I am looking at selling mine.


----------



## Bucket List (Nov 27, 2014)

I did not, message me, maybe we can work out something.


----------



## grecco189 (Jul 12, 2008)

hey I tried to pm you dont know if it went through. I don't know if I have enough posts I do have it listed on ksl if you want to look at it. https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/62106351


----------

